# The easy lawnmower



## Dave Leverich (Jun 5, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/eabjoker

I'd post it directly but I'm slow that way ;p


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jun 5, 2007)

This is my brother-in-law's btw, cracked me up when I saw it.


----------



## LuzRD (Jun 5, 2007)

HAHAHAHA thats ingenious
and i know what im doing this weekend!


----------



## Skip Cooper (Jun 5, 2007)

That's funny, thanks for the post.


----------



## thesensei (Jun 6, 2007)

LOL...that's great.  I wish I had thought of this when I was a kid and had 2 acres to mow each week...


----------



## Dave Leverich (Jun 6, 2007)

Good lord no kidding!
Heck I would have a very well placed fence post if I'd thought of that as a kid (actually a few, we had acreage heh).


----------



## MA-Caver (Jun 6, 2007)

Umm, that's all well and good but what if your yard isn't big enough or just too rectangular to have it go 'round in circles?  Guess that little brain storm is only good for specific yards... neat idea though... but it puts the neighborhood kid out of business.


----------



## thesensei (Jun 6, 2007)

Oh, my lawn was definitely big enough...and although it was an oblong rectangular shape, two well-placed posts would have covered most of it, and the missed corners would have been a piece of cake!


----------

